# Lemon Chicken Recipe for Alix



## Chopstix (Nov 8, 2004)

Favorite Lemon Chicken

Ingredients:

2 Tbsp     Custard Powder
2 pcs.     Chicken leg and thigh, skin on, deboned, pounded very thin using back of knife
2 ½ Tbsp    Your preferred Lemon Juice Concentrate
½ Tbsp    Butter
½ tsp    Salt
½ tsp    White pepper
½ pc    American lemon, thinly sliced
¼ tsp    crushed ginger
1 Tbsp    Cassava powder, AA powder or tapioca powder (diluted in 2 
Tbsp water)
3 Tbsp    Sugar
¼ Cup    Water
    Drop of yellow food color
    Cornstarch for dredging

Procedure:

1. For the Chicken: Marinate meat with custard powder and ginger. Moisten with 1Â½ Tbsp water. Marinate overnight.
2. Before frying, season with salt and pepper. Dredge then deep fry.
3. For the sauce: In a pan, simmer lemon juice concentrate, sugar, water, salt, yellow food color and Cassava powder slurry. Add lemon slices.
4. When chicken is crisp, drain excess oil. 
5. Add butter to boiling sauce and then immediately pour sauce onto the hot chicken. Include the lemon slices. Toss and serve. Be sure to only glaze the chicken so you donâ€™t lose the crispy texture.

Edited:  You can leave out the ginger from this recipe as it can overpower the lemon.


----------



## Lifter (Nov 8, 2004)

Would boneless/skinless breast work in lieu of thighs?

Lifter


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Lifter,  I haven't tried that. I'm sure you can although the chicken meat might end up dry or stringy.  There may be ways to compensate though, like maybe dip the meat in egg white first before dredging? I'm really not sure.  Maybe people out there have some very good tips for this...


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks Chopstix...I may try this tonight. It is chicken night here.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2005)

Just found this on my cruising and thought I would bump it up so I can find it for later. Someone else might be interested too.


----------



## Dina (Nov 4, 2005)

Yum-O!  This is my favorite Chinese dish.  Too bad my kiddos don't care for it.  I'll have to make half the portion.

Dina


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2005)

Come on up for a visit Dina and we will eat it together.


----------



## Dina (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd love to come visit but at this point, I can't even afford lemon chicken.  Heehee  Hugs to you girl.

Dina


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 21, 2005)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Favorite Lemon Chicken
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


 
what's custard powder


----------



## Alix (Nov 21, 2005)

Can you see this? It is the stuff you use to make Nanaimo bars too.


----------

